# Looking for 2 series carrier 8.2 BOP



## Drissmarshall (Jun 20, 2021)

Hi,

So here is my problem.

I try to find a 2 series carrier for 2.56 or 2.73 for my 67 gto 400 th400 but I only find 3 series.

do you guys know where I can find a POSI 2 series carrier and 2.56 or 2.73 kit ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Drissmarshall (Jun 20, 2021)

Nobody can help me ? Please


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I will see


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I know they exist, but it seems like the supply chain lie has a few of them out of production


----------



## Drissmarshall (Jun 20, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> I know they exist, but it seems like the supply chain lie has a few of them out of production


Thanks someone is concerned 😅

I was betting on you or pontiacjim to help me

please help me to find 2.56 and 2 series carrier.

i want low rpm😫😫


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Drissmarshall said:


> Thanks someone is concerned 😅
> 
> I was betting on you or pontiacjim to help me
> 
> ...


Whenever you talk about gearing, you first have to qualify your application.

You want low RPM's... but why? The only reason that anyone ever wants low RPMS is for either gas mileage or engine life. But there's much more to it than that.

I had a Jeep Wrangler that I put 5.18's in and I gained 6 MPG!

If you're only driving around town and/ or starting and stopping frequently, than you're screwing yourself with numerically low gears. You're going to use a LOT more gas trying to get a 3700 pound car rolling, with 2.56's, than you will with 3.55's.

So unless you're regularly driving on the highway, at speeds over 70 MPH, then you'd be much better off with 3.36 - 3.55s. There's a valid reason for calling 2 series gears "HIGHWAY GEARS".

Also, unless you're pushing big horse power, you wont be breaking a 2.56 diff loose to the point that you need a posi... Which is EXACTLY why you're not finding any 2 series posi carriers.

Give us some more details so that we can find you what you need and save you money.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

We jump to get higher and we run to move faster, but sometimes the application requires us to jump low and run slow.


----------



## Drissmarshall (Jun 20, 2021)

Thanks for the answer. Well I saw the post of one of us who has a gto 67 with 2.56.

i live in Europe and speed limit is 130km/h and you always have to take the highway. So that’s why I want 2.56. + this is my daily driver and I take this car for long trip too so 2.56 will be great.

Btw maybe you can confirm with those picture that it is an 8.2 BOP.

























sorry for my English, I am French 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Got it... So the only remaining info I need is, why do you need a posi?

BTW, I cant say for sure, but no, that does not look like a BOP housing to me.

BOP's USUALLY look like this:








Half moons on each side


----------



## Drissmarshall (Jun 20, 2021)

I have a posi right now and my friend has a firebird without one. You can feel that my gto is safer especially on raining day or when we have snow 😅


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Well that's very odd, because usually posi cars are TERRIBLE in the rain and snow (which is why a whole lot of Mustange GT's are crunched up in the junkyard)... unless you're at very low speeds with snow tires. 

An open rear that's spinning the tires, has one wheel in contact with the road. A posi spinning the tires has none.

Neverthe less, that is just my advice... I will continue to look for a 2 series posi... however, as I mentioned earlier, many manufacturers stopped making stuff, and the first thing to go was stuff that they didnt sell a lot of... So submarine screen porches and 2 series posi units will be tough to find.


----------



## Drissmarshall (Jun 20, 2021)

okay so


armyadarkness said:


> Well that's very odd, because usually posi cars are TERRIBLE in the rain and snow (which is why a whole lot of Mustange GT's are crunched up in the junkyard)... unless you're at very low speeds with snow tires.
> 
> An open rear that's spinning the tires, has one wheel in contact with the road. A posi spinning the tires has none.
> 
> Neverthe less, that is just my advice... I will continue to look for a 2 series posi... however, as I mentioned earlier, many manufacturers stopped making stuff, and the first thing to go was stuff that they didnt sell a lot of... So submarine screen porches and 2 series posi units will be tough to find.


Well I just asked to other people and i did a mistake. My rear end is a 8.5 10 bolt from a cutlass 1971 1972 . So I have to find one for this rear end. I don't know if it is supposed to be simpler to find or more difficult 🤣


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

I have put over 60,000 miles on a 67 with a 2.56 open differential and I guarantee it is much safer in the rain compared to a limited slip unit. 98% of the time (with and open diff), one tire will spin in the rain and the rear end stays behind the car...the other 2% of the time, the roll of the car weight is just right to allow power to both wheels around a corner that can cause both tires to spin and around she comes. The danger here is, it takes some experience driving the car in the rain to know when that 2% is knocking at your door and avoid the surprise. Otherwise, they are much more safe for normal driving. A slight goose in the rain on a corner with a posi and it's wanting to spin around.

Now, open diff's are garbage in the snow. Too easy to get stuck with just one tire spinning and the other laughing.

My 67 build will get a limited slip, but I'm going deeper into the 3 series and I don't see much driving it in anything but nice weather from here on out.

The coolest thing about a 2.56 open is that you can shift at about 5 grand into second around 55 mph and the tire (singular) will chirp pretty good. I doubt it would do this if the rear was a posi...certainly less.

I have to admit that the conditions would have to be just right for my 67 to break enough traction on a dry straight launch to actually smoke the tire (singular). A turning launch was a different story. Just dry spinning the tires, given stock-ish horsepower and a 2.56 posi, may not happen unless you have narrow tires with low traction rating. I'd really consider keeping the open diff if staying with the 2.56 gears for normal (read conservative) driving. Posi should really help in the snow, however!


----------



## Drissmarshall (Jun 20, 2021)

Sick467 said:


> I have put over 60,000 miles on a 67 with a 2.56 open differential and I guarantee it is much safer in the rain compared to a limited slip unit. 98% of the time (with and open diff), one tire will spin in the rain and the rear end stays behind the car...the other 2% of the time, the roll of the car weight is just right to allow power to both wheels around a corner that can cause both tires to spin and around she comes. The danger here is, it takes some experience driving the car in the rain to know when that 2% is knocking at your door and avoid the surprise. Otherwise, they are much more safe for normal driving. A slight goose in the rain on a corner with a posi and it's wanting to spin around.
> 
> Now, open diff's are garbage in the snow. Too easy to get stuck with just one tire spinning and the other laughing.
> 
> ...


hi thanks for sharing you story. I appreciate.

I remember this winter, I was stuck on traffic and it started snowing a loooot. just 2 minutes and all the highway was white. So I was a little bit stressed because summer tires and a really light car at rear and every exit of the freeway are hills. But I was really surprised that the car from stop just went out like nothing. flabbergasted 😅


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Sick467 said:


> I have put over 60,000 miles on a 67 with a 2.56 open differential and I guarantee it is much safer in the rain compared to a limited slip


As I said


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

armyadarkness said:


> As I said


 Just backing you up Army. Albeit a bit more wordy...lol 

I can see how a posi 2.56 would be an improvement over the open diff given the lack of dry tire spin desire and a sensible driving habit in bad weather. It would be more practical for a year-around-bad-weather-higher-mileage driver with a mild to economy engine build.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

When I was a kid I drove my 66 Lemans in the snow... I wouldnt want to do that again!


----------

